# Home security systems



## edlank (Oct 28, 2015)

Where do questions about home security systems go?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 28, 2015)

edlank said:


> Where do questions about home security systems go?



Just asking here is OK, what your question?


----------



## edlank (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a monitored Honeywell (Ademco) Vista 20P, with everything fully wired, but no video or outside sensors.  I have a driveway and a parking area in front of the garage doors that I cannot see from the house.  I would like to add a camera that I could monitor, especially when home, when any suspicious sounds or activity are noted.  I can imagine expanding this if it seems to work well, to add more cameras, and I can foresee having a security system trigger this one and other cameras to start recording if motion is detected.  I understand that the peripherals for the Vista system are more expensive than alternatives, and wonder if I should make a motherboard change now before getting started.

I do not currently plan to share the video output nor the option to activate/disarm the alarm on the internet.  I want to avoid such vulnerabilities to disable the alarm from the internet.  However, I need some graphic display, and the Tuxedo display is ridiculously expensive.  Yet carrying an iPad or having a desktop and monitor conveniently near the closest door to show IP video feed is not practical.

Suggestions?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 28, 2015)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...al.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGp5p4mY1CD6zPuANWRXX159Os92w

Have you tried looking here?


----------



## havasu (Oct 28, 2015)

If not mistaken, I had an Ademco Vista 20p hardwired at my house about 25 years ago. Back in those days, it was top of the line. Now, it is an antique. You may find it easier to upgrade your system now, then installing a video camera system.


----------



## edlank (Oct 31, 2015)

The Ademco 20P may be old, but the board only performs pretty basic functions, and the technology to do that has not changed much.  I have heard that the Honeywell peripherals are expensive, but I am not seeing any better motherboards, or systems with cheaper graphic displays or other peripherals.  Are there any suggestions?


----------



## havasu (Nov 1, 2015)

All the new systems use RF so antique phone lines are not needed. This also allows instant tally with date and time stamps for all contact breaks. Also with RF technology, many of the troubleshooting occurs over the internet and your system is "virtual Linked" to computers and phones.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 1, 2015)

Isn't that a hackers dream situation?


----------



## havasu (Nov 1, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Isn't that a hackers dream situation?



It sure is, but isn't this the world we live in? It does have multiple layers of passwords but yeah, they can be defeated.


----------



## edlank (Nov 2, 2015)

If I continue to use only wired sensors, and do not put the security system on the internet, I am less prone to tampering.  If there are better security panels, I do not see them, so if anyone has suggestions, I am receptive.  The wired sensors work, so I have no interest in wireless, and the only things I might add would be a security camera, water sensor, and another CO sensor.  All can be wired easily enough.


----------



## havasu (Nov 2, 2015)

No doubt, hard wire is the best. The problem is unless you have a license, most alarm company suppliers will not sell you any product. To me, this is stupid, but it is a tight knit group of folks who always want to have "one up" on the competition.


----------

